# Need an advice for a new KU system



## tombsay (Aug 20, 2008)

I am new to this and appologize if I am in the wrong section. I am looking to receive international FTA channels. I am about to buy a Sonic view 360 elite, a dish motor (SG2100), a 31" dish, and an invacom quad lnb. Am I purchasing the correct items? Is there anything missing? And most important, can someone recommend best brand names out there for any of the components listed above? I am very technical and I am sure I can install the dish without any issues. Your assistance and input are appreciated in advance.:scratch:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

:welcome_s You're in the right section. FTA receivers are like cars: Some folks have strong loyalties to particular brands/models, but they all get you where you're going and few people have a lot of experience with more than a few of them.

The Sonicview Elite gives you a dual-tuner DVR, but it won't do HD. There's not a whole lot of HD content on FTA at the moment, and it seems as though it's hard to find a receiver that does HD _and_ DVR _and_ has a decent blind scan.

Your dish size is sufficient for sunny-day reception of just about everything on Ku-band. If you want more protection against rain fade, or if you don't want to wonder whether a larger dish would have pulled in a particularly faint signal somewhere, then you might want to get a dish closer to one meter wide and a motor strong enough to drive it.

In sum, what you've got sounds like a fine starter system. You might want to upgrade this or that down the road, but then again, you might not.


----------



## tombsay (Aug 20, 2008)

FTA Michael said:


> :welcome_s You're in the right section. FTA receivers are like cars: Some folks have strong loyalties to particular brands/models, but they all get you where you're going and few people have a lot of experience with more than a few of them.
> 
> The Sonicview Elite gives you a dual-tuner DVR, but it won't do HD. There's not a whole lot of HD content on FTA at the moment, and it seems as though it's hard to find a receiver that does HD _and_ DVR _and_ has a decent blind scan.
> 
> ...


Michael, thank you so much for your help. I will purchase a larger size dish -one meter-, as you recommeded. As for the motor, what size or brand name motor that can handle the one meter dish? any idea? Also, I would like to purchase a full package from sponsors of this site, but I can't find any. Any suggestions? Again, your help is apprecitated


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Hoo boy! If FTA components are like cars, then FTA equipment sellers are like dealerships. There's a very partial list of online FTA vendors at http://www.ftalist.com/ftalinks.htm, but you can also check with local satellite equipment dealers or folks (only with excellent track records) on eBay.

About the motor, just read its specifications. It should say what size or weight of dish it can handle.


----------



## tombsay (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Michael. You have been a big help. Will start shopping soon.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I am experienced in satellite setup / installation -- installed on several houses, boats (motorized), and marinas. ...the geek in the neighborhood that everybody asks for help when something goes wrong w/ their systems... I got an FTA system a few months back and am yet to get the SG2100 to function properly. The unit functions as it should but my God it's hard as [email protected]#$ to tweak with the receiver I'm using (Coolsat 6100). I did research and found some independent reviews that say the SG2100 is the best out there--even based on reviews from Europe where they sell a lot more.


Going back to the dealership analogy too--watch for bad dealers... Look for website certifications, try CALLING the phone number listed to see if a person answers, etc., etc... My initial dish was smashed during shipment and the dealer (Dish Jockey) NEVER called me or responded to my attempts to get a refund / return--e-mails bounced back and phone number went to a cell phone voicemail that was full half of the time I tried to call. After several weeks of this I contacted Visa and that was the only thing that saved me. I had to file a dispute, fax receipts, paperwork, and create written explanation... fun! I still have not heard a thing from Dish Jockey but was refunded from Visa so now it's between Visa and Dish Jockey.

Any ways... Good luck on the new system. Plan for some free time to get it tweaked--especially if you plan on getting a motorized system. Oh yeah, mount it somewhere where it's easy to get to (like on a post in the ground)... NOT high up on the roof, etc. You'll understand when you get to the point of fine-tuning the motor setup... unless you just happen to hit it right the first time--at which point I would hate you.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

tedb3rd said:


> Oh yeah, mount it somewhere where it's easy to get to (like on a post in the ground)... NOT high up on the roof, etc. You'll understand when you get to the point of fine-tuning the motor setup... unless you just happen to hit it right the first time--at which point I would hate you.


Good point! Here are more reasons to keep your motorized dish off the roof:

* You can more easily watch it move, so you'll know when the motor dies.

* When it snows, it's hard to clear it from a dish on the roof.

* Generally, it's windier the higher you go, and that 1-meter dish will catch a lot of wind.

* That wind will put stress on your roof where the dish pole is mounted.

OTOH, you need a place with a clear view of every spot in the arc that you want to hit, and that sometimes requires a bit of elevation. I see some tall pole mounts planted in the ground but attached to the side of the roof. But if you can manage it, I'd definitely agree that a yard-based motorized dish is much better.

And tedb3rd, I guess you'll have to hate me.  It took me much, much longer that it should have when I got my first, stationary dish in place, but months later, the upgrade to the motor just worked the first time for me.


----------



## tombsay (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks, tedb3rd & Michael...Great hints! I may have no choice but to install the dish on the roof. I am surrounded with trees  .


----------

